# CSD Mark 2



## Degzie

i worked as a dredge mate on the CSD 'Mark 2' in Doha and Bahrain in 1982 to 1984 whist working for BosKalis Westminster middle east. I would like to know happened to the dredge as i can not find any trace of her today. When i worked on her she was a fairly new dredger having been bulit in 1978 be van rees in Sliedrect. can anyone help????


----------



## Degzie

Answered my question the Mark 2 is now known as HUTA 11 and owned by

Huta Marine Works Ltd 
Degzie


----------

